
Anarchy Cookbook (2000) [pdf] - amingilani
http://bnrg.cs.berkeley.edu/~randy/Courses/CS39K.S13/anarchistcookbook2000.pdf
======
moepstar
Now that is a blast from the past :)

------
microwavecamera
Hacking DEC's

1\. Find a friggin' DEC-20

